# Looking into getting a miniature shetland pony



## Lucy025 (Jun 11, 2013)

HI guys, im new on here so just getting used to things!

Anyways, Im looking into getting a mini shetland, I have worked with them last year at work, now this year we have standard shetlands. I prefer the minis just for their size really, as i love working with both otherwise. 

I just looking to gather as much info as possible before getting one. I would like to show, and look in to driving one. 

Please let me know all the info you think is most important please


----------



## Mia123 (Aug 25, 2012)

Look at videos on youtube, they show you how to do almost ANYTHING! but on the other hand, not all of it is trustworthy, so just look at a few different videos from different channels. just search it up, quick, easy and free! do you know how to drive? and show prep etc...? have you owned a pony before? i understand you work with them, so just ask at the yard and they'll help you.


----------



## Lucy025 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey thanks for the reply, I never even gave youtube a thought, as I always thinks its best to ask people that have had experience in doing it before hand. 

I work on an animal farm, so with lots of different animals not just ponies and horses. I have not owned my own before no, but obviously having them at work makes them like there are my own anyway, but would just love some as pets really. 

I have never driven before, nor have I ever done show prep, so its all new to me which is another reason why I wanted to ask people who had done it before.


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Lucy025 said:


> Hey thanks for the reply, I never even gave youtube a thought, as I always thinks its best to ask people that have had experience in doing it before hand.
> 
> I work on an animal farm, so with lots of different animals not just ponies and horses. I have not owned my own before no, but obviously having them at work makes them like there are my own anyway, but would just love some as pets really.
> 
> I have never driven before, nor have I ever done show prep, so its all new to me which is another reason why I wanted to ask people who had done it before.


May be worth grabbing some books on it maybe? I'm sure there is some books out there on Shetland driving and showing... *runs off to google*
The Book of Miniature Horses: Buying, Breeding, Training, Showing and Enjoying: Amazon.co.uk: Donna Campbell Smith, Bruce Curtis: Books
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mini-School...4522/ref=pd_bxgy_b_text_z/279-1839119-0975761

Them books are the sort i would get if i was going to get into that... As for showing, i know most shetland shows, you need to keep them as natural as possible, so avoid pulling/trimming manes and tails as much as possible... Obviously cut the tail as needed as you don't want it trailing on the floor... And obviously bathing before shows, all that stuff...

I don't know much about driving, but may be worth seeing if there are any local schools that can help you out? That can teach driving both to you and potentially the pony? I don't know if you can drive already so please don't take offence to that :\ But if you do, it would be worth getting some expert advice on breaking to harness.

I would avoid youtube like the plague when it comes to horses and learning... There are some good things on there, but half the time it's a complete load of bull... I've seen so many things that are completely wrong on youtube, as in my opinion if you're going to 'teach' or 'lecture' on how to do something, even if it's just on youtube, it should be done properly, and half the time on the videos i can pick up 5+ things that are wrong... So no offence Mia123, i wouldn't follow that advice.

Hope it all goes well!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

If you wanted to buy a horse for riding would you just buy a book and learn that way. If the answer is no then please do not drive out of a book either. Get lessons and get your pony broken in by a professional.


----------

